

11-year-old founder, already successful on Kickstarter - mattkirkland
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/brandnewbox/ruler-pencils-a-brilliant-idea-invented-by-a-kid

======
latchkey
<http://www.google.com/search?q=ruler+pencil>

------
revdinosaur
Inches? I'm not that impressed. (I kid, all the best to this young man.)

------
citricsquid
The obvious flaw; I have 1 pencil (his ruler pencil) and I want to measure
something. I need to mark the location (with precision) but... pencils don't
bend? The idea is theoretically great but I can't see it being practical. It's
cute though, good luck to him :-)

------
lean
[http://www.amazon.com/Ruler-
Pencil-36-Each-A5223/dp/B003N30Q...](http://www.amazon.com/Ruler-
Pencil-36-Each-A5223/dp/B003N30Q8C)

~~~
bena
Yeah, apparently the kid didn't think of Google.

~~~
philipDS
That's not the point of it. Of course it already exists, who cares? I think
his movie is genious. Let him get some entrepreneurial experience.

~~~
lean
genius _

~~~
philipDS
oh yeah, typo :)

